# Long HDMI run...about 60'



## adamh_25_ (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey all...I'm new here but have been lurking for awhile. I'm working on setting up a new home theater in my new basement. I've had a lot of help from my uncle who just built one of his own, and I'm down to a few small things before I finally start putting it all together.

My biggest question is about a 60' HDMI run. I've read a handful of things on here, but figured I'd ask straight up. I'm looking at the Redmere cable from monoprice that's 60', but my real question is, is it really worth it? Or would I be just as good off getting a normal cable or doing some other route?

The run is 60' because I have to go around baseboards and run that wall track stuff up to the PJ since the basement is already finished. It's going from the back of an onkyo receiver(to be located under the screen in a cabinet of some sort) to the Epson 8350(located at the back of the room, overhead). Thanks in advance for any advice!!

Adam


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

RedMere seems to be the real deal. If I had to replace my current 50' cable (a DVI-to-DVI cable w/ HDMI adaptors at both ends), I'd go with a RedMere cable from Monoprice.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

If you buy one be aware that they are advertised as being _truly_ directional; you will not get signal if it's connected improperly.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I purchased a HDMI wall plate set from Monoprice that converts to Cat5 cable and back to HDMI... It works fine for me and I did not notice any degradation on my 135" screen.


----------



## silver one (Sep 5, 2012)

I think they have some great prices on amazon on highly rated long hdmi cables. jfyi


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a 50ft run of hdmi w/redmere from monoprice. It's the real deal. Works as advertised... 

It is directional, but clearly labeled. You'd have to be trying not to pay attention to wire it in the wrong direction! ;-)


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here is my suggestion....I work as an AV Proffesional and Ive installed this unit in 5 different scenarios because we couldnt retro wires to a location or they didnt want to see wires....it works FLAWLESSLY !!! 
You will not be dissapointed and "look MA no wires " 
And YES it will handle the output of your AV Receiver....


http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-GW3DHDKIT-Wireless-Digital-Channel/dp/B00630WKGI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346853990&sr=8-1&keywords=IO+GEAR+HD+KIT


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I see that the ad states that it will 5.1 audio; does it send _lossless_ audio from blu ray?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wondering....no way to rack your reciever in the back of the room and save yourself from running 60 ft of Hdmi around the room?


----------



## adamh_25_ (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll look into that wireless kit...I also am going to figure out if there's another way to run it. I have half a day today so I'll be able to do some measurements. Right now it's running around the whole room on the baseboard and then up a wall and around a bulk head(which explains the huge distance). There's gotta be a way to get into the ceiling or something to cut off a significant amount of distance.

Phillip: The reason the receiver is going into the front of the room is because the room was pre-wired for two back surround speakers. That'd be more wire to run in the end for speakers, though I guess running tons of speaker wire under baseboards would be easier and a of a lot cheaper.

I'm going to have to do some serious measuring and thinking this afternoon...


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you have a picture of the room to help us better understand the situation......onder:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure you test the cable out (free air) before you run it under baseboards or in walls and such.


----------



## silver one (Sep 5, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Here is my suggestion....I work as an AV Proffesional and Ive installed this unit in 5 different scenarios because we couldnt retro wires to a location or they didnt want to see wires....it works FLAWLESSLY !!!
> You will not be dissapointed and "look MA no wires "
> And YES it will handle the output of your AV Receiver....
> 
> ...


that system looks pretty nice , I think Ill look into it my self , Thanks .4 STARS, not bad.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Sep 4, 2012)

phillihp I'll try and take some in a few...the gf is using the basement to workout and I doubt she'd appreciate me including her in the layout pics haha...

& tony that's definitely something I'll be doing...I'd hate to run it all to find out its dead...or worse yet I do it backwards haha


----------



## adamh_25_ (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm trying this from my iPhone but the wire is gonna run from where the tv is at now all the way around to where the last picture is following the order of the pictures


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You have carpet on the floor with pad correct? Why not pull the carpet up and cut a groove in the pad for the cable?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice room for kickback movie night. I think i recalled you intended to use a projector in your setup. If so depending on factors involved, projector distance, wall space/screen size,seating height/viewpoint etc. you may find that the media rack in the front of the room is intrusive. Just some things to think about. Always better to toss ideas around before digging in.......( I hate putting hard work into something only to reverse what i did) :bigsmile:
Do you have a sketch of how you plan on setting up the room. An easy way is too use graph paper, measure the room, draw it out to spec. Then you can determine things like what size screen would work best, where to place speakers etc. 

Do you plan on changing out furniture/seating..
What AV equipment you using, or are you planning on upgrading it...

Everything you put in a room takes up space. Determining what would fit nicely in the room and sound/look right. 

Not sure if this was any help.....not sure how big your going with the HT.:dontknow:


----------



## adamh_25_ (Sep 4, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> You have carpet on the floor with pad correct? Why not pull the carpet up and cut a groove in the pad for the cable?


This isn't a bad idea, but I'm afraid of people walking on it enough to cause too much unneeded stress. Plus I work out in the basement so it'll also have a bit of jumping around on it and stuff too, so I think I should avoid this route.



phillihp23 said:


> Nice room for kickback movie night. I think i recalled you intended to use a projector in your setup. If so depending on factors involved, projector distance, wall space/screen size,seating height/viewpoint etc. you may find that the media rack in the front of the room is intrusive. Just some things to think about. Always better to toss ideas around before digging in.......( I hate putting hard work into something only to reverse what i did) :bigsmile:
> Do you have a sketch of how you plan on setting up the room. An easy way is too use graph paper, measure the room, draw it out to spec. Then you can determine things like what size screen would work best, where to place speakers etc.
> 
> Do you plan on changing out furniture/seating..
> ...


I was wondering if a front cabinet may be in the way. I think I'm first going to build the screen and get it where I want it, then decide on what type/size/location I want to put a cabinet in. That way I can get it where I want it before buying an expensive (and possibly too long) cable.

I do plan on switching out the furniture and seating. The cabinet in the picture is just to hold up the 43" right now until I get everything hooked up...that'll go in a different room. We're also planning on buying a sectional and maybe a recliner or two, depending on how big the sectional gets.

My terms are off a bit on 'AV' equipment, but per that, all the equip in the room will be the screen, PJ above the seating, Onkyo s3500 surround(I just bought this, it'll definitely do for my purposes for awhile, but down the road...3-5 years-ish...I plan on upgrading to better surround stuff), Xbox 360, Dish DVR, and a record player. I don't think currently I have any more equip besides a Wii down there every now and then...

Thanks for all the input guys, I appreciate it!!

P.S. The room is all empty and 'mocked-up' right now because we just moved in about 2 weeks ago...That might help explain why it looks the way it does currently. The stuff is just place holders until I can finish building the new setup...gotta have a bit of a man cave while I build one right


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

obviously the 60' HDMI cable will function.... However you could first try out the HDMI wireless kit... If you are dissatisfied for some reason, return it, then run your HDMI round to your PJ..
About the wire up the wall issue-you could cut in a retro box at the base of the wall above the base board then fish the HDMI up the top of the wall and exit via another cut in box/plate...Ive done this as well - taking a blank single gang wall plate and using a paddle bit to drill a 1 inch hole for cables.. they aslo have these premade at home depot....just thinkin :wave:

If it was me ? Wireless all the way


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

RTS .....Whats the footprint of the Subwoofer in your Avatar....WoW!!! Just saying...the wife doesnt need a hairdryer with that around.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

phillihp23 said:


> RTS .....Whats the footprint of the Subwoofer in your Avatar....WoW!!! Just saying...the wife doesnt need a hairdryer with that around.


Not a sub its a 6.5 midbass :rubeyes:

Subs are 2 x 13.5in JL AUDIO :hsd:


----------



## Wheels1974 (Sep 24, 2012)

adamh_25_ said:


> I'll look into that wireless kit...I also am going to figure out if there's another way to run it. I have half a day today so I'll be able to do some measurements. Right now it's running around the whole room on the baseboard and then up a wall and around a bulk head(which explains the huge distance). There's gotta be a way to get into the ceiling or something to cut off a significant amount of distance.
> 
> Phillip: The reason the receiver is going into the front of the room is because the room was pre-wired for two back surround speakers. That'd be more wire to run in the end for speakers, though I guess running tons of speaker wire under baseboards would be easier and a of a lot cheaper.
> 
> I'm going to have to do some serious measuring and thinking this afternoon...



I know very little about the A/V world to be honest, im slowly learning more. 
I have to make 100 feet runs of cable and was told that once you go over 15 meters or 50 feet using HDMI that the Audio & Video signal starts to really lose its signal. Many companies told me pretty much the same thing when going over 50 feet, they all said it's basically hit or miss, you might be lucky with one cable losing very little signal if any when running a 60 feet run but its going to be risky from what I have been told.
Although there are a couple of ways to reduce the risk factor so to speak, if your dead set on going HDMI which I can understand you wanting, then I would lay it all out and give it a test run first. 
I would also suggest doing a minimum of 2 runs just in case one of the cables has a problem with the signal.

For a no problem run you can consider doing what I'm going to do and run either Cat5e, Cat-6 to Cat-7 what ever suits you. I chose to run Cat-6 and then either end of the Cat-6 or whatever you chose have a HDMI extender attached this is what is used for those really long runs. 
Although your situation is very different to mine as I have no choice unless I go wireless but wireless isn't a option for me as im not a fan but thats just my personal choice, some swear by wireless.
With your situation your right on the cutting edge regarding distance compared to me running 100 feet so there is a difference in your situation to mine. However in saying that, for a guaranteed no problem out come then the Cat-6 or Cat-7 with the HDMI extenders would be the way to go.

Good luck with what ever way you chose to go.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Sep 4, 2012)

I figured I'd get on and update in case anyone was curious. I received the 60' Redmere HDMI cable from Monoprice about a week ago and plugged it in with it laying across the floor(for testing purposes). It's ran from my receiver to my Epson 8350 and we did some Xbox gaming (Modern Warfare) and video watching (Netflix), watched some very large 1080p movies (10gb+) from my computer, and normal HDMI Dish Programming and everything worked really well. Crisp, clean picture, no motion blur or any fuzz/static...really good looking product so far, and I don't expect there to be any problems. It's also not terribly thick, which is one of their selling points, but it's thick and heavy enough to know you've got a good thing when you hold it.

Hat's off Monoprice...well done!!:clap:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad it's working out!! I've had the same experience. ;-)


----------



## Wheels1974 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great to hear its working exactly how you hoped it would. Awesome stuff:T


----------

